# Looks like Luchasaurus has a new mask



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

And holy shit he looks jacked.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

They still have him paired with those midgets out there looking like a joke?


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Maybe he would turn on them someday.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

So, i had no idea that Luchasaurus is Judas Devlin. Why I never put the two together, I don't know. His upper body certainly looks to "bigger" than it used to.

The mask is certainly an upgrade too.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Mango13 said:


> They still have him paired with those midgets out there looking like a joke?


Someone clearly has no idea how Luchasaurus works.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

One day they need a non-dino mask. He can be their Kane like monster.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Mango13 said:


> They still have him paired with those midgets out there looking like a joke?


Imagine not liking Jungle Boy.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

People throw terms around and they lose meaning. Jungle Boy isn’t a midget.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Mango13 said:


> They still have him paired with those midgets out there looking like a joke?


 him and jungle boy are too fucking over as a tag team, their merch sell is off the roof and they were able to beat omega and Jericho at some points.
But I do think they will get separated because the initial plan wasnt even to have him in a tag team.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> They still have him paired with those midgets out there looking like a joke?


The guy is playing a dinosaur and it's the midgets that make him look like a joke?


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Too bad that the act is already a cult following and a top seller on PWTees


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

They’re using him wrong

Pair him with a manager like James Mitchell and make him a dominant monster. Idk how threatening “luchasaurus” sounds tho


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

optikk sucks said:


> They’re using him wrong
> 
> Pair him with a manager like James Mitchell and make him a dominant monster. Idk how threatening “luchasaurus” sounds tho


No they're not. He and JB already have a huge cult following and are selling shirts like hot-cakes. He and JB are still green. Let them develop on the team for a while before you push them as singles.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

I like it.

When I first saw him and Jungle Boy I was like wtf, but now I’m a fan. They got a raw deal getting the Lucha Bros in the tag tournament.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Listen to his interview with Y2J on his podcast

The dude is SUPER smart - he gets it 100%

Future massive star


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Him and Swagger make this roster look like a bunch of umpalumpas.


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

He looks good.

I wish he had a more power base move set.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Good look, but bad character base.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

It just the old one with gold on it right?


----------



## Chairshot620 (Mar 12, 2010)

Looks like he is a Conan fan, based on his Standard of Set belt from Conan The Barbarian 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

optikk sucks said:


> They’re using him wrong
> 
> Pair him with a manager like James Mitchell and make him a dominant monster. Idk how threatening “luchasaurus” sounds tho


Agree. There's massive potential as a dark, monster tweener.

He also comes across as extremely intelligent and very passionate about the business. Could be a huge star.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Boldgerg said:


> Agree. There's massive potential as a dark, monster tweener.
> 
> He also comes across as extremely intelligent and very passionate about the business. Could be a huge star.


Guys it´s a marathon, not a sprint.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I think he's said he has a few different masks. And he'll probably switch up the color scheme and design here and there.

I'm just waiting for the day he turns heel and he goes all black in his attire.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

looks decent

topic title should just be @zrc


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Mango13 said:


> They still have him paired with those midgets out there looking like a joke?


Those “jokes” are why he’s over as is son. It’s called playing off of each other’s strengths and weaknesses. This post is even further embarrassing when you take into account that there’s a real life story behind them being a trio.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Vic said:


> Those “jokes” are why he’s over as is son. It’s called playing off of each other’s strengths and weaknesses. This post is even further embarrassing when you take into account that there’s a real life story behind them being a trio.


I don't really care what their real life story is. As a new viewer knowing nothing about them it looks absolutely ridiculous having them two out there with him.

The same people that cream their pants over this shit are the same people who would shit on it if it was in WWE. but because it's under the AEW umbrella it gets a pass :maury


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Mango13 said:


> I don't really care what their real life story is. As a new viewer knowing nothing about them it looks absolutely ridiculous having them two out there with him.
> 
> The same people that cream their pants over this shit are the same people who would shit on it if it was in WWE. but because it's under the AEW umbrella it gets a pass :maury


I love this “because it’s AEW” excuse such a pathetic as fuck cop out because you can’t justify hating what’s over and currently working for them. No one is making you watch. If you had bothered knowing the story which they even mentioned you’d still have a better understanding of why they’re together. Instead you choose to use lame duck excuses and shitty rhetoric to try and sound smart only to get buried by half if not more of the posters in thread. Congrats.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Vic said:


> I love this “because it’s AEW” excuse such a pathetic as fuck cop out


It's not an excuse it's fucking true. Not a single fucking thing about AEW can be criticized because people have placed it in this bubble where they can do no wrong. God forbid someone doesn't like everything the company puts out lol.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Mango13 said:


> It's not an excuse it's fucking true. Not a single fucking thing about AEW can be criticized because people have placed it in this bubble where they can do no wrong. God forbid someone doesn't like everything the company puts out lol.


Except it has gotten criticized and continues to be so, again bullshit cop out is bullshit cop out. Try harder.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> It's not an excuse it's fucking true. Not a single fucking thing about AEW can be criticized because people have placed it in this bubble where they can do no wrong. God forbid someone doesn't like everything the company puts out lol.


The act is over. Fans love it. Whether you like it or not (Jesus fuck, how many times have I heard this before), live audiences pop huge for them. They’re also one of the biggest merch movers in the company. If they were getting no reaction, or, say, WWE chants erupting during their matches, then you’d have a legit complaint about them being a thing. But that’s not the case. This is just another example of ‘I don’t like it, so the whole company sucks and anybody who does like it is a moron.’ 

Be critical all you want, people here will gladly discuss legitimate criticisms. But have a better goddamn reason for it than ‘I don’t like it,’ or else expect more of this kind of pushback.

Edit: Public apology, I kind of overreacted here a little. Still jerked from yesterday’s blowup, I guess. You don’t seem to be one of _those_ people. You don’t like the two smaller guys with the dinosaur dude, that’s fine. Everybody isn’t gonna like everybody. I get it, but still you can’t discount how over they are. 

People in here just get a little tired of being labeled fanbois or hypocrites or whatever when they (we) legit do like almost everything this promotion is doing. Every once in awhile we jump to the wrong conclusion about somebody being critical of something.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

to think that used to be this guy................jacked is an understatement


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> One day they need a non-dino mask. He can be their Kane like monster.


He can´t be LuchaSAURUS anymore then..


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

yeahright2 said:


> He can´t be LuchaSAURUS anymore then..


that's the idea


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Mango13 said:


> They still have him paired with those midgets out there looking like a joke?


I think Jungle Boy adds to the act but Marko Stunt is a third wheel.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Some people just hate fun i guess... as everyone else has said, the act is working so why change it especially when it’s still new.

This pairing is honestly what’s best for JungleBoy and Luchasaurus and will undoubtably see them ascend to future singles stars.

Like why unleash Luchasaurus as this big monster heel now when its not needed and can easily be done later with a much bigger impact


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> One day they need a non-dino mask. He can be their Kane like monster.


Agreed. I imagine that time will come when he finally separates himself from Jungle boy. Just curious to see how much of a character change he'll make, or if he'll still keep the Lucha Saurus gimmick. Personally would like if he changed the name completely once he goes solo, and just becomes a straight no non-sense monster.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Why does he need to be on his own and be some serious wrestler? Everybody can't be a big badass. He's just fine with JB and Marko Stunt. There's no reason to change that especially when they're over as a unit. 

I swear this is like people wanting The New Day to break up so bad for no reason basically.

Sometimes it's better to just leave something as is.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm gonna be honest, I love Luchasaurus and I actually think Jungle Boy has lowkey star potential but I kinda really don't want Mark Stunt part of this act. It just gets a little too much and the other two got themselves super over without him. I also hate the whole Fortnite dancing shit.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Saw him in a multi-man match in ROH a few months back and definitely enjoyed his ring work. I also like his throwback of a gimmick, since wrestling is supposed to have a sense of theatricality and larger than life characters (unless of course you purposely aim to be as sterile and sanitized as possible, right Vince?).


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

He looks really cool. I love him and Jungle Boy together, can't wait to see them on Dynamite.

I also don't see why every wrestler has to be serious all the time, it would be so boring if there wasn't teams like Luchasaurus & Jungle Boy out there, they're fun.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Coyotex said:


> to think that used to be this guy................jacked is an understatement


Only a matter of time until he reaches the absolute peak of his physical potential:










By then, he'll be an indisputably worthwhile contender for the AEW Title. :yoshi


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Mox Girl said:


> He looks really cool. I love him and Jungle Boy together, can't wait to see them on Dynamite.
> 
> I also don't see why every wrestler has to be serious all the time, it would be so boring if there wasn't teams like Luchasaurus & Jungle Boy out there, they're fun.


Everybody has to be Steve Austin or Undertaker/Kane to some WWE fanboys. Let it be.


----------

